# Alice Router zwingend erforderlich?



## .gringo (6. August 2011)

Hallo Internet Nutzer,
kann ich für meinen Alice Internet und Telefon  Vertrag (Alice Fun) auch einen anderen WLan Router nehmen als die  gelieferte Alice Box, oder gibt es dann irgendwelche Probleme mit den  Funktionen/Diensten? Würde z.B. gerne eine Fritz Box statt der Alice Box  nehmen, geht das? Der Vetrag läuft erst seit diesem Monat, ist daher  alles recht neu, weiß nicht was für spezielle Funktionen "nur" mit der  Alice Box funktionieren. Auf jeden Fall ist Internet UND Telefon an der Alice Box angeschlossen, die Box steck dann in der Telefondose, ist dann wahrscheinlich Voice over IP fürs Telefon oder? Wisst ihr mehr darüber? Kann ich das auch mit einem anderen (Fritz) Router machen?
Über baldige Antwort würde ich mich freuen, LG


----------



## K3n$! (6. August 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass du Voice Over IP hast. Dann brauchst du einen VOIP-fähigen Router.
Manche Fritz!Boxen, vor allem die teuren Geräte, können das. 

Du kannst ja mal das Modell nennen.


----------



## .gringo (6. August 2011)

Wenn du das Modell meiner Alice Box meinst, dann handelt es sich hier um die Alice Box "iad Wlan 4421". Habe mitlerweile im Netz herausgefunden, dass ich fürs Telefon VoiP nutze. Wenn ich nun einen anderen, VoiP fähigen Router, z.B. von Fritzbox, kaufe, kann der das auch ja? Sollte also eigentlich keine Probleme geben ja?


----------



## K3n$! (6. August 2011)

Eigentlich meinte ich das Fritz!Box Modell. 
Ich dachte, du hättest schon eine da. 

Ja, die Fritz!Box muss nur VOIP unterstützen und dann sollte es theoretisch funktionieren. 

Du könntest aber auch jeden anderen Router nehmen, der VOIP unterstützt. 

Was brauchst du denn für Funktionen ?


----------



## (@ze) (6. August 2011)

Servus!
Es würde zwar funktionieren, aber ohne den Einstellungsdaten für VoIP, die dir Alice nicht herausgibt geht es leider nicht! *


* zumindest nicht ohne erheblichen Aufwand und möglicherweise das nicht funktionieren der Notrufe!

mfg


----------



## .gringo (6. August 2011)

Im Grunde brauche ich nur einen anderen Router, damit ich Port Forwarding aktivieren kann. Das geht zwar theoretisch auch bei der Alice Box, jedoch klappt es praktisch nicht, warum auch immer. Es kann nur an der Alice Box liegen, habe auch schon so was in der Art im Netz gelesen, dass diese Alice iad Wlan boxen beim Port Forwarding Probleme bereiten. Daher dachte ich, kaufe ich doch einfach einen anderen Router, bei dem Port Forwarding dann klappt. Hatte bei meinem letzten Internetanbieter einen Router von Arcor, da hat Port Forwarding gut geklappt. Wäre dann natürlich nur wichtig, dass der neue Router alles kann was die Alice Box kann, also z.B. VoiP und so. Wenn ich dafür natürlich noch diese spaziellen Daten brauche, die ich nicht von ALice kriege, sehe ich erstmal schwarz für meinen Plan... oder??? Was sind das denn für VoiP Daten? Wahrscheinlich nicht meine standard Benutzerdaten, oder? Was heißt bei dir erheblicher Aufwand? Das Port Forwarding ist mit schon sehr wichtig, da ich sonst nicht online zokken kann


----------



## (@ze) (6. August 2011)

Das sind die SIP-Zugangsdaten, also nicht die DSL - Zugangsdaten.

Das kann man schon schwierig nennen.


----------



## speedi3 (6. August 2011)

Das ist der letzte Mist bei Alice.

Hatte auch etliche Router fehlkäufe,und habe entnerft auf Alice Hardware zurück greifen müssen,da der Alice Support die Daten in die Hardware proggt.

No Way fürchte ich


----------



## K3n$! (6. August 2011)

Da merkt man wieder, warum man bei anderen Anbietern doch mehr bezahlen sollte.
Ich habe solche Probleme bei der Telekom nicht. 

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich damals bei Alice einen richtigen Festnetzanschluss hatte. 
Das hat mich auch nichts zusätzlich gekostet und ich konnte dann auch meine Fritz!Box 7170 nutzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2011)

.gringo schrieb:


> Im Grunde brauche ich nur einen anderen Router, damit ich Port Forwarding aktivieren kann. Das geht zwar theoretisch auch bei der Alice Box, jedoch klappt es praktisch nicht, warum auch immer. Es kann nur an der Alice Box liegen, habe auch schon so was in der Art im Netz gelesen, dass diese Alice iad Wlan boxen beim Port Forwarding Probleme bereiten.


 Dann sag doch gleich,was du willst...
Ich schätze mal,das du die ip für deinen rechner per DHCP bestimmen lässt?Wenn ja ist es kein wunder,das portforwarding mit deiner iad nicht funktioniert.Soweit ich das im handbuch gesehen habe,bindet die das portforwarding an eine IP (rechner-ip) und die fällt,per bestimmung via DHCP,bei jedem rechnerstart anders aus.Deshalb kann dies dann also nicht funktionieren.
Darum lege deine rechner-ip erstmal manuell fest und mache dann,für diese ip,die einstellungen für portforwarding im router.(und auch darauf achten,das diese richtig sind) Danach kannst du probieren.
Zum thema fritzbox:
Das würd ich lassen.Die dinger sind dafür bekannt eine recht hohe eingangsdämpfung und nicht das beste modem zu haben. Im zweifelsfall wird dadurch deine leitung nur langsamer und instabiler.


----------



## .gringo (6. August 2011)

Habe meinem Rechner bereits eine manuelle IP vergeben, einmal mittels der Routereinstellung (manuell IP zuweisen) und einmal über die Netzwerkkonfiguration von Windows 7. Mein Rechner hat bei der Einstellung im Windows dann auch die entsprechende IP, z.B. 192.168.1.10, die Ports habe ich dann auch für diese IP freigegeben. Dennoch kein Erfolg, es ist wie verhext.


----------



## (@ze) (6. August 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zum thema fritzbox:
> Das würd ich lassen.Die dinger sind dafür bekannt eine recht hohe eingangsdämpfung und nicht das beste modem zu haben. Im zweifelsfall wird dadurch deine leitung nur langsamer und instabiler.



Das Modem ist bei Dauerverbindung doch egal, für erstes gibt es Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Ohne jemand ermutigen zu wollen, ich selbst nutz ein uraltes Fritz-Fon 7150 das durch die Priorisierung der jeweiligen Internetanwendung (Inet/VoIP) schneller ist und kleine Extras hat (Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, USB, ...) ohne dem 
IAD an einem NGN-Anschluß von der Alice.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. August 2011)

.gringo schrieb:


> Habe meinem Rechner bereits eine manuelle IP vergeben, einmal mittels der Routereinstellung (manuell IP zuweisen) und einmal über die Netzwerkkonfiguration von Windows 7. Mein Rechner hat bei der Einstellung im Windows dann auch die entsprechende IP, z.B. 192.168.1.10, die Ports habe ich dann auch für diese IP freigegeben. Dennoch kein Erfolg, es ist wie verhext.


 Die rechner-ip solltest du aber nur in windows festlegen.
Und du hast hoffentlich auch kontrolliert,das alle häkchen gesetzt und alles richtig+aktiviert ist?
Eine alternative wäre noch pppoePassthrough in der iad zu aktivieren und die fritzbox an die iad anzuschließen.Allerdings mußt du dann die fritzbox so konfigurieren,das sie via externem modem ins inet geht.Anstatt einer fritzbox kannst du natürlich auch einen anderen,bereits vorhandenen router nehmen,wenn dieser ein externes modem unterstützt. (und du mußt natürlich dann in windows den dns-server und das gateway auf den anderen router umstellen)



(@ze) schrieb:


> Das Modem ist bei Dauerverbindung doch egal, für erstes gibt es Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


Den satz mußt du erklären.
Das modem ist mit das wichtigste an der inet-verbindung.Das wird erst dann egal,wenn du quasi direkt neben der linecard wohnst,an welcher dein modem hängt.Je länger aber das kabel wird,um so wichtiger wird das modem (und der typ linecard) da diese komponenten mit der steigenden leitungsdämpfung und den häufiger werdenden störungen klar kommen müssen.
Und wie du die eingangsdämpfung eines modems "verstellen" willst ist mir auch schleierhaft.Du kannst da höchstens ein paar komponenten direkt vor dem chipsatz wechseln,mehr aber auch nicht. Was du meinst ist vieleicht der *s*ig*n*al-*r*auschabstand.


----------

